# Pepe Le Pew.



## IKE (Jul 15, 2017)

Most know that I've been live trapping cityfied critters around the house and releasing them in a wooded area not that far from home.....see thread, "a flock of possums" below.

This morning when I checked the trap guess what I saw ?

When picking up the trap the bugger sprayed me on the shins and feet and after hauling him off I took a shower but I can still lightly smell it......I read tomato juice is good for getting rid of the smell so I'm going to head to the grocery store here in a little bit and get a large can and wash my legs with it.

Score; critters = 0.....Ike = 6 possums and 1 skunk.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2017)

IKE said:


> Most know that I've been live trapping cityfied critters around the house and releasing them in a wooded area not that far from home.....see thread, "a flock of possums" below.
> 
> This morning when I checked the trap guess what I saw ?View attachment 39333View attachment 39334
> 
> ...


.
I think tomato juice is for fur on animals (???)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2017)

I agree with Ken but a Bloody Mary or two will take your mind off of the smell.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 15, 2017)

*This is the best recipe for removing skunk odor:*

*

1 quart 3 percent hydrogen peroxide

**

1/4 cup baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)

**

1 teaspoon liquid soap or dish detergent


**

Mix these together and bathe ("shampoo" in or rub down) the spray victim thoroughly.

**

Be sure to use this mixture immediately after it is created, as it is unstable.

**

Let sit for five minutes and rinse with tap water afterward, and repeat if necessary.

*
*
I've even used this mixture on clothing before laundering and it takes it all out.

*


----------



## IKE (Jul 15, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> .
> I think tomato juice is for fur on animals (???)



Mama left a few minutes ago to get the juice and we're going to scrub me down with the juice and hose me off in the backyard

Ken, I've been called an 'animal' a time or two in my life and I do have hairy legs so I kinda figure maybe it'll work.


----------



## IKE (Jul 15, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with Ken but a Bloody Mary or two will take your mind off of the smell.



Bea I like the way you think.......anyone care to join me for a Bloody Mary ?


----------



## IKE (Jul 15, 2017)

Gemma said:


> *This is the best recipe for removing skunk odor:*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thanks Gemma, if the tomato juice doesn't work I'll sure give it a try.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 15, 2017)

I used tomato juice on our dogs. It cuts the fumes a bit. I think it just has to wear off over time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2017)

Minty Toothpaste


----------



## terry123 (Jul 15, 2017)

I'd love a Bloody Mary. Haven't had one in years.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2017)

Poor things.   If they are "DEscented"  They play just like kittens.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2017)

Luv  Bloody Marys  along with my bacon & eggs  around 10 A.M.

Those pictures made me thirsty.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> .
> I think tomato juice is for fur on animals (???)



Look at that cute little face.    We have no control of the way were are born.


----------



## IKE (Jul 15, 2017)

Well the tomato juice rubdown along with being hosed off in the backyard and then yet another shower but this time with some of mama's girly smelling soap seems to have done the trick.

On the bright side I can now scratch being sprayed by a skunk off my bucket list.......been there done that.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 15, 2017)

IKE said:


> When picking up the trap the bugger sprayed me on the shins and feet and after hauling him off I took a shower but I can still lightly smell it......I read tomato juice is good for getting rid of the smell so I'm going to head to the grocery store here in a little bit and get a large can and wash my legs with it.



Instead of tomato juice, pick up some snappy tom bloody mary mix and vodka.

Recipe:

*1 part* snappy tom bloody mary mix

*6 parts* vodka



Mix well, can garnish with a stalk of celery(I wouldn't).

 enjoy!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 15, 2017)

A friend of mine got dusted by a skunk when we were hunting one time, he threw away his clothes. Another time he stepped into a cesspool full of guts and other crap behind a slaughterhouse while we were heading out for a another hunt. He threw away his clothes that time also..

He was a good friend and a great shot, but the ride home with him sometimes was brutal.. :upset:


----------



## IKE (Jul 15, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Instead of tomato juice, pick up some snappy tom bloody mary mix and vodka.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...



Thomas, when I do have a Bloody Mary I like V-8 juice, just a touch of Worcestershire sauce, a little salt & pepper and sometimes just a drop or two of hot sauce......I know a fella that likes to use Clamato juice but I've never tried it. 

I don't put celery in mine either......celery is for wabbits.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2017)

I just passed over a dead skunk in the road the other day, the smell doesn't bother me much.  A looong time ago, my dog was sprayed in my back yard, and we did the bath with tomato juice....it helped, and wasn't too bad of an experience.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2017)

Sounds good Ike.   BTW,    I make mine with V-8  juice instead of tomato juice.


----------



## Temperance (Jul 15, 2017)

IKE said:


> Bea I like the way you think.......anyone care to join me for a Bloody Mary ?



Always up for a Bloody Mary Ike, thank you.  Cheers!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 15, 2017)

IKE said:


> Thomas, when I do have a Bloody Mary I like V-8 juice, just a touch of Worcestershire sauce, a little salt & pepper and sometimes just a drop or two of hot sauce......I know a fella that likes to use Clamato juice but I've never tried it.
> 
> I don't put celery in mine either......celery is for wabbits.



I've been "on the wagon" since 2006, but I'm ready for a nice mixed breakfast beverage.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 16, 2017)

IKE said:


> Thomas, when I do have a Bloody Mary I like V-8 juice, just a touch of Worcestershire sauce, a little salt & pepper and sometimes just a drop or two of hot sauce......I know a fella that likes to use Clamato juice but I've never tried it.
> 
> I don't put celery in mine either......celery is for wabbits.



I like to mix Vodka with Milk of Magnesia to make a Phillips Screwdriver.

HDH


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 16, 2017)

hideserthal said:


> i like to mix vodka with milk of magnesia to make a phillips screwdriver.
> 
> Hdh



hahaha!


----------

